# Parking Charge Parking Eye.



## coppo (May 27, 2009)

Caroline was parked at the hospital(Sunderland Royal) a few weeks ago and she overstayed her ticket by 20 minutes due to the consultants clinic running late.


Her fault I know.


£70 fine but £40 if she pays within 14 days.


She has appealed and lost.


The company is Parking Eye.


Does she have to pay as they are threatening to take her to court if she doesn't.


Paul.


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

coppo said:


> Caroline was parked at the hospital(Sunderland Royal) a few weeks ago and she overstayed her ticket by 20 minutes due to the consultants clinic running late.
> 
> Her fault I know.
> 
> ...


You should probably have spoken to the Hospital about it. I bet it happens all the time. Maybe it is not too late.


----------



## Devonboy (Nov 19, 2009)

Check out this link: http://www.parkingcowboys.co.uk/parking-eye/


----------



## coppo (May 27, 2009)

747 said:


> You should probably have spoken to the Hospital about it. I bet it happens all the time. Maybe it is not too late.


She spoke to the consultant at her next appointment who said he was sorry to hear that.

You are right though it will happen all the time, people coming out of appointments upset etc.

Paul.


----------



## coppo (May 27, 2009)

Devonboy said:


> Check out this link: http://www.parkingcowboys.co.uk/parking-eye/


Thanks Dave, good reading, interesting.

Paul.

I would fight it but I think she's frightened now by the tone of their letter after she appealed.

Exactly what they wanted to happen.

Paul.


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Thank you for the heads up and link.

cabby


----------



## peribro (Sep 6, 2009)

I think the balance has swung back in favour of the parking companies after a recent Appeal Court case - see link below. It hinges on whether the penalty is unreasonable and in this case they thought not. Based on that decision I think that the parking charge at the hospital would stand.

http://www.thisismoney.co.uk/money/...-sky-high-charges-private-firms-numbered.html


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Hospitals are a special case, you have no idea how long you may be there for an appointment, if a relative is late coming out of an op, many reasons for legitimately over staying, for the amount of money they make they could employ a gate/barrier person and pay based on the time you were there, as an added bonus, it would be one less worry if visiting terminally ill patients.

Hospitals have many volunteers, perhaps they could run the car parks too.

It's a disgusting way to earn funds though.

Other places, read the signs, take a selfie of you after parking to prove what time you go there, ignore all letters, do NOT reply, if they want to take you to court wait til you get the official summons.


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

Parking companies rely, to a great extent on fear and bullying.

To fight them you need to know how the system works. It is complicated but if they fail to follow it TO THE LETTER then they will fail at court. however you need to be VERY sure you have done everything correctly because if not you could end up losing AND getting stung for costs.

It is not simply a case of ignoring letters!!

Andy

On what grounds did you appeal and on what grounds did they refuse it??

There is a parking ombudsman you could take it to.!!


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

On the motoring forum I belong to, this is always an area of some debate/discussion. This site is a favourite when folks are looking to check their rights/fight these things...

http://www.pepipoo.com/

Graham:smile2:


----------

